# Friend and career- what to advice?



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a gal pal who graduated last year. She has a Business Management degree and post-grad diploma in Fashion. Her ideal career would be to go into marketing in the fashion industry. However, she hasn't had much luck so far. She found a job in the fashion industry, but in another area (merchandising) which she doesn't enjoy doing. The job is also below her qualifications and pays her peanuts. She's been trying to find another job in marketing within the same industry, but has been unsuccessful even after a year.

In my analysis, there are several factors:
- The retail sector is doing badly. There are hardly any openings in the fashion industry.
- She has no experience in marketing and companies aren't willing to invest in training her.
- She expects a certain salary. It's a reasonable salary for a fresh graduate in other fields. But the fashion industry pays poorly in general, especially when you're starting out. She wasn't chosen by a number of companies because she wasn't willing to bend her salary expectations.

So I've proposed several solutions:
- Pursue marketing, but in another industry. She will get the pay she wants then.
- Accept the low pay in the fashion industry so she can find a job here

Unfortunately, my friend is idealistic and refuses to compromise. Some background on her- she comes from a relatively rich family. Thanks to the generosity of her parents, she's led a pretty good lifestyle so far. She doesn't understand the realities of making a living. Even now, in her low paying job in merchandising, she continues to eat out at nice restaurants, go for regular beauty treatments, take holidays almost every other month etc. I don't know how she affords all these on her salary alone. I have a feeling that she's still getting money from her parents. I don't think she knows how it is to settle for second best- not in her lifestyle and certainly not in a career.

So what's the problem? She gets depressed about her futile job search. As a friend, I listen and support. I love her dearly but I'm starting to lose my patience at her inability to face reality. I'm afraid I'd lose it one day and snap at her the next time she whines.

What would you do in my shoes?


----------



## Blackstone (Dec 7, 2009)

I think you've said all you can say. I mean you laid out her options and she didn't like them. You can't really do much about it if she doesn't want to face the reality of the current market. But I don't really see her situation changing any time soon if she doesn't want to compromise.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe you should point out to her that if she'd consider a marketing position in a different field that she would gain experience in marketing and stand a better chance at getting a marketing job in the fashion industry.... And gently remind her that nobody is going to hand her perfect job and perfect salary to her on a silver platter, she's going to have to work for it. :laughing:


----------

